# Not-Aus Bedingung + Türschalter



## GrafMassa (23 November 2008)

Einen Schönen Guten Abend,
bei uns in der Firma hat leider der Leiter der Elektroabteilung des Maschinenbaus gekündigt. Dieser hat bis jetzt die Schaltkästen für die Sondermaschinen geplant und bis wir einen neuen Elektrotechniker haben müssen wir unsere Schaltkästen selbst planen. (1x Elektromeister + 1x Mechatronikergeselle)
Da wir nächste Woche mit einem Schaltschrank anfangen müssen, würden wir diesen Aufbauen wie bisher. Könnte mir vieleicht jemand sagen ob das so überhaupt zulässig war und was man optimieren kann.

*Bisheriger Sachstand Kleinanlagen
*Maschine ist in Schutzumzäunt. Alle beweglichen Komponenten sind Pneumatikzylinder. Zylinder können sich wegen Sperrventielen ohne Druckluft nicht bewegen. An den Türen sind Scheuring Türschalter. Wird die Türe geöffnet oder der Not-Aus gedrückt, wird ein Notaus-Relais "rausgeworfen". Die Luftzufur zur Maschine wird Augenblicklich getrennt.
Wiedereinschalten ist nur durch Schlißen der Schutztüren und drücken eines Quittiertasters möglich.
*
Geplanter Sachstand Kleinanlagen
*Wird die Türe im laufenden Betrieb geöffnet, alles wie bisher. Wird ein Schlüsselschalter von Betrieb auf Rüsten umgestellt, kann man die Türe öffnen ohne das die Maschine auszuschaltet, man kann jedoch nur noch "Einzeltakt" an einem Handbediengerät mit Zustimmungstaster fahren.

*


Ist-Stand Großmaschinen
*Schutztüren werden mit Scheuring-Schließern verriegelt. An den Türen gibt es Freigabetaster für die Schutztüren, die Türen werden dann nach dem Ende des Aktuellen Taktes Freigegeben. Anschließend wie bei Kleinanlagen nur noch Einzeltakt möglich.
Bei not-aus wird wieder die luft abgestellt, eingebaute Verbraucher bekommen den Strom abgestellt, Motoren werden Mechanisch gebremst damit sie nicht Nachlaufen.



Achja, wem es Interessiert, wir benutzen die Siemens S7, Simatic Panel und Roboter von Mitsubishi

ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar

Vielen Dank

Timo Graf


----------



## Safety (23 November 2008)

Hi GrafMassa,
  wie immer im Leben ist es nicht ganz so einfach!
  Was habt Ihr an Dokumentationen, habt ihr da was mit Gefahren oder Risikobeurteilung?
  So was aus der Ferne zumachen ist nicht möglich!

  Ich zähle mal vereinfacht auf was  Ihr da machen müsst:
  Risikoeinschätzung nach ISO 14121
  Risikominderung nach ISO 12100
  Alles schön Dokumentieren!!!!
  Das ist der erste Schritt, den Ihr müsst erst wissen was für Gefährdungen da sind! Könnte auch sein das Ihr Garnichts machen müsst da alles so konstruiert ist das nichts passieren kann, keine Gefährdung vorliegt! Wenn Gefährdungen da sind müsst Ihr das Risikoeinschätzen und versuchen dieses zu mindern. 
  Du wirst jetzt denken was erzählt der da, aber wie willst du festlegen was zutun ist, wenn du nicht weißt was für eine Gefahr besteht!
  Kommst Du jetzt zu der Bewertung, dass eine Risiko nicht akzeptabel ist musst du Entsprechend eine Schutzeinrichtung vorsehen. Also die Festlegung der Sicherheitsfunktion. 
  Ich würde Dir empfehlen dieses mal zu lesen! http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pub/rep/rep07/bgia0208/index.jsp
  Es gibt für viele Maschinen auch C-Normen in denen sehr viel vorgegeben wird, mach dich mal schlau ob es für eure nicht auch sowas gibt.
  Da Ihr eine Betriebsart 3 habt, müsst Ihr natürlich alles was dazugehört auch bewerten, Schlüsselschalter sicherheitsgerichtet, Zustimmtaster sicherheitsgerichtet, heißt alles zweikanalig und überwacht. Und bei den großen Anlagen ist es auch wichtig wenn Ihr Türen überbrückt diese auch sicher zumachen. Kann der Bediener alle Türen überblicken ist sonst noch jemand in der Anlage? Vielleicht nur eine Tür überbrücken? Zustimmtaster ortsgebunden damit er die Hände weglässt, Mobile Zweihandsteuerung? Zustimmtaster als Dreistufenschalter!
  Das alles sind nur Anregungen zum Nachdenken und keine Lösungen!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wenn Du noch geziehlte Fragen hast einfach hier reinstellen!


----------

